# C I Legends Legends by Perdomo Cigar Review - Topedo's away



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the first torpedo Legends has put out or it is the first one I have come accross so far.
I was very happy to get it and I was very satisfi...

Read the full review here: C I Legends Legends by Perdomo Cigar Review - Topedo's away


----------

